# Sub advice



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a dedicate basement theater room that is approx 12.5 by 20 with 7' ceiling. I've never owned a commercial sub as I've always built my own using various Dayton and Adire drivers. I had a Tumult in a sealed 2.5 CuFt box powered by a BASH 500 amp and it was great...but too large for where I really want to place it so I'm looking at options to replace it with one or more smaller boxes that ideally would fit under by screen (17" from floor) or in the front corners beside the Energy speakers.

I have a pretty limited budget made worse by the fact I'm in Canada so shipping and our low dollar hurt for options.

That said I can get any of the following fairly easily for about the same $.

1. A single SVS SB1000 $615 Cdn
2. A single SVS PB1000 $615 Cdn
3. Dual Cadence CSX-12 $$750 Cdn
4. Dual NXG 500's $565

I think the PB1000 offers the best extension and quality but I worry a single 10" isn't going to get the job done so going dual's makes sense...but that likely means dropping the extension and quality by going with dual Cadence subs. NXG NX500 and Bic F12 could be had as well but I think the Cadence reviews better.

Thoughts?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Would go with SVS PB 2000 if you can pull it off...then add a second later if you like.
Dual SVS PB1000 will run $950
Dual SVS PB2000 will run $1300 but a big bang for the extra $350.

I have 4 SVS subs in my 14 f x16 f room. 2 SVS PB12 nsd and 2 PC12 nsd. :hsd:

Then again if your restricted to 17" height the PB1000 is 18.9" and the PB2000 is 20.9".


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 23, 2015)

The PB1000 is $614 shipped for me so doing duals isn't in the budget.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Andrew Pratt said:


> The PB1000 is $614 shipped for me so doing duals isn't in the budget.


Ah, I overlooked the Canadian shipping.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 23, 2015)

After seeing the freq response plots on the Cadence models I've written them off. They simply don't play low enough.

The SVS models are still in play as are the NXG's. The response plots for the NXG's looks awfully good and not dissimilar to the SVS SB1000 only I'd be able to run duals. I just worry about service and reliability for them vs the outstanding customer support offered by SVS.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> Ah, I overlooked the Canadian shipping.


Check out Rythmik's LV12-R which is the sub I chose over the SVS PB1000 and see how much that will cost to have it shipped up your way. I also live in Canada.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 23, 2015)

Rythmik charges an additional $110 USD.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow the PB-2000 is just over $1000 now. 

It really sucks being in Canada sometimes. The used root might also be an option (I don't see anything good right now).
It sounds like you are trying to do things right the first time.

The PB1000 is the only one on your list I would go for. It's the best 10" sub for the money.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

You know Andrew I would not write off some smaller subs, I think you mentioned the Polk 8" in another forum. I have dual Velodyne Mini Vee's in my room for music and they will rock loud and very low, 30hz at high levels is not an issue. The Velodynes are too expensive for your needs but if the Polk is even close, they may be quite satisfying.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I was looking at SVS, BIC, NXG, Klipsch, et al, but recommendations on several sites have steered me to the VTF line at Hsu Research. Dunno what their Canadian cost would be, but they have a little price break on the VTF-1, VTF-2. The ports that can be left open or sealed, might give you some flexibility until you can afford a second accompanying sub. (Myself, I'm thinking of a VTF-1+VTF-2 config, or VTF-1+MBM12.)

UPDATE: I ordered a VTF -2. 

UPDATE: the Hsu MBM-12 is being phased out. Satin Black out of stock already.) 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are //


----------



## wakendsde (Mar 22, 2015)

well,after seeing the freq response plots on the Cadence models I've written them off.


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Let us know how you like it. I would have went dual nxg but I'm a little biased as I own one. They are amazing for the price of them.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

ps3forlife said:


> Let us know how you like it. I would have went dual nxg but I'm a little biased as I own one. They are amazing for the price of them.


I'm tempted to get an NXG NX-BAS-500 as a little brother to my much bigger Hsu sub, but ... the 500 only goes up to 120Hz? :dontknow:


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Andrew Pratt said:


> beside the Energy speakers
> 
> Thoughts?


Get better speakers first. I had a big 15" HSU sub and small NHT superzero subs and although "ok" moving to the SVS Ultra system puts things in a world of new awesome.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Did Andrew even tell us what kind of mains he has? Energy has some pretty bad*** looking towers on Amazon....


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

What in the world do you need a sub to go above a certain level. Most worry about how low they go ha ha. My nxg is set to 80hz on the cross over in my avr. I have run some 20Hz test tones through the nxg and while not loud it definitely plays them. The nxg is pretty impressive for the price.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Check my other posts to find out. If you really want to know.


----------

